# What can I build using a 4" throw and 1/2" bore?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

*What can I build using a 4" stroke and 1/2" bore?*

My neighbor gave me this cylinder because the threads were the 10-32 UNF and he didn't have any fittings that would fit something that small. Since I have this cylinder, I wish to use it on something I just don't know what I can use it with since it is so small. Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

My first thought would be arm movement, or a hinged door.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Dose it have a pivot end, or just a nose mount? You could do a monster in a box with it. If it is just a nose mount. It is a little big, but if you take 2 pieces of flat metal and connect them to the cylinder rod at the end. That way as the cylinder opens and closes, it will push them from large angle to a small angle. Then set the 2 ends of the flat bar on angle brackets. But not at the very end, but so as they work the ends become a lever. Then they can be used to open the lid and bounce it off the floor at the same time.Or they can be set with one side longer then the other. Then it can be used to lift the right side and and the left at the same time.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd just hook it to the back of the head on a dummy. It would be really easy and victims won't expect much of it. Make it look obvious that it's fake and it will be sure to catch them by surprise when it jumps toward them. 

Maybe you could make an entire room of it. Lots of dummies everywhere and trigger the prop. After u get the scare that way have an actor dressed as just another dummy get the 2nd scare. Hope that helps!!


----------

